# Anyone have dogs that don't get along?



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

A few months ago, we adopted Bunnie. We brought Daisy and Max to meet her at the shelter, and they all played together fine. But since we brought her home, they have been very scared of her. She is very high energy, always running up to them and play biting at their faces. Daisy and Max really don't like her. They hide from her, and always want me to pick them up to get away from her.
We have been working with a dog behaviorist, who comes to our house. She thinks that it is really Bunnie's age (8 months) and the fact that she has some terrier in her, as well as the fact that she was not properly trained as a puppy. She is just a different personality than my easy going marshmallows. She is quite frantic all the time.
We are doing a lot of training with her, and also putting her in her x-pen to give the others some quiet time.
I feel so bad for them - they are not comfortable in their own house, and won't even play or wrestle with each other anymore. They used to play all the time, and now they are always on edge. Daisy was the happiest little dog, always wagging, and now she is just sad and quiet. I am hoping it gets better as Bunnie gets older and mellows out a little. It is no fun living with dogs that need to be separated, or seeing Daisy and Max be sad or frightened all the time. Bunny is a good little dog. She is very smart. She just lives life at a different speed than the others.
Has anyone had dogs that don't like each other? Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh gosh I am so sorry. It sounds like you are doing the right things. My two are best pals so i cant give any advice. Except take the costume off that might be scary them -just kidding


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> A few months ago, we adopted Bunnie. We brought Daisy and Max to meet her at the shelter, and they all played together fine. But since we brought her home, they have been very scared of her. She is very high energy, always running up to them and play biting at their faces. Daisy and Max really don't like her. They hide from her, and always want me to pick them up to get away from her.
> We have been working with a dog behaviorist, who comes to our house. She thinks that it is really Bunnie's age (8 months) and the fact that she has some terrier in her, as well as the fact that she was not properly trained as a puppy. She is just a different personality than my easy going marshmallows. She is quite frantic all the time.
> We are doing a lot of training with her, and also putting her in her x-pen to give the others some quiet time.
> I feel so bad for them - they are not comfortable in their own house, and won't even play or wrestle with each other anymore. They used to play all the time, and now they are always on edge. Daisy was the happiest little dog, always wagging, and now she is just sad and quiet. I am hoping it gets better as Bunnie gets older and mellows out a little. It is no fun living with dogs that need to be separated, or seeing Daisy and Max be sad or frightened all the time. Bunny is a good little dog. She is very smart. She just lives life at a different speed than the others.
> Has anyone had dogs that don't like each other? Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.


You are so wonderful for having a behaviorist come to check things out! :thumbsup:

Now, though...I seem to remember puppyhood, something about a little white tornado with sharp fangs and razors for claws that would often times send me running and screaming for my life.... I don't know what was worse, Rocky trying to hide behind me from Tucker or me trying to hide behind Rocky from Tucker...

It all sounds pretty normal to me actually  Puppies are evil but oh :wub: I love them.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Emil and Sasha fight once in a while and Bitsy is 13, and cranky so they get into it a bit, they will grumble at each other but rarely any fights... Sounds like they sense fear and it's making them nervous and reactive...
It's only been a few months, it can take some time and togetherness activities to get them to settle in. Maybe you can find a dog trainer locally to help.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it's probably the age! Dewey has been a terror to all of mine. Thank Goodness they could get on the couch to get away from him! Now he!s 18 months old , and still quite rough,but the others will snuggle in a bed with him. Violet will hold him down when he gets out of control. My Yorkshire Terriers have been way more gentler and calmer than Dewey or Laurel. I think it will get better as Bunny gets older. Yes 8 months was a pretty wild time for Dewey!!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

*Sounds like you are doing all the right things*

Hopefully, things will start to improve soon. 

Linda


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Oh gosh I am so sorry. It sounds like you are doing the right things. My two are best pals so i cant give any advice. Except take the costume off that might be scary them -just kidding


Ha ha ha! Very funny! :aktion033:
Problem is, even without the costume, they know she is a little devil!

Your boys are so sweet


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> Now, though...I seem to remember puppyhood, something about a little white tornado with sharp fangs and razors for claws that would often times send me running and screaming for my life.... I don't know what was worse, Rocky trying to hide behind me from Tucker or me trying to hide behind Rocky from Tucker...
> 
> It all sounds pretty normal to me actually  Puppies are evil but oh :wub: I love them.


Thanks Shelly! Daisy and Max like to play as puppies too, but they weren't quite as rough as Bunnie is. Hopefully she will quiet down a little!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Sounds like they sense fear and it's making them nervous and reactive...
> It's only been a few months, it can take some time and togetherness activities to get them to settle in. Maybe you can find a dog trainer locally to help.


Michelle, I think you are right. They are sensing my fear. When we first got Bunnie, Daisy stood up to her more, and they ended up in a fight which ended with Daisy bleeding. Nothing terrible, just a little scratch on her ear, but boy does blood look horrible on white fur. Ever since then, everytime Bunnie approaches her I get nervous and hover. I am sure they are feeling that. The behaviorist watched them and said she is not worried at all about them really fighting, so I will try not to be so nervous.
Thank you - this is helpful!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I think it's probably the age! Dewey has been a terror to all of mine. Thank Goodness they could get on the couch to get away from him! Now he!s 18 months old , and still quite rough,but the others will snuggle in a bed with him. Violet will hold him down when he gets out of control. My Yorkshire Terriers have been way more gentler and calmer than Dewey or Laurel. I think it will get better as Bunny gets older. Yes 8 months was a pretty wild time for Dewey!!


Thanks Deb! This makes me feel better. 
That is too funny that Violet holds Dewey down!
Mine go under the couch instead of on the couch!
Did it take a while before they were comfortable with Dewey? Daisy and Max are just so nervous. Bunnie doesn't mean any harm - she is just trying to play. Have they always snuggled in a bed with him, or did it take a while?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

LovelyLily said:


> Hopefully, things will start to improve soon.
> 
> Linda


Thanks Linda!
Boy, Lily sure is cute!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen...I am so sorry...just one more thing to have to worry about. I wish I could offer some good advice...As I'm curious to know what you could do to improve the situation. I wanted to get another in the spring but this has always been a concern to me where is Lacie seems to cower down and get timid when introduced to someone new....she is fine with the usual neighborhood crew. I'm sure someone here will have some great advice for you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Thanks Deb! This makes me feel better.
> That is too funny that Violet holds Dewey down!
> Mine go under the couch instead of on the couch!
> Did it take a while before they were comfortable with Dewey? Daisy and Max are just so nervous. Bunnie doesn't mean any harm - she is just trying to play. Have they always snuggled in a bed with him, or did it take a while?


It took awhile. He would get the bed with one of them, but they would move! Now they'll snuggle together. It did take awhile for them to be comfortable with him. He still gives the all "The Business!" but they aren't so intimidated by him now.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Kathleen...I am so sorry...just one more thing to have to worry about. I wish I could offer some good advice...As I'm curious to know what you could do to improve the situation. I wanted to get another in the spring but this has always been a concern to me where is Lacie seems to cower down and get timid when introduced to someone new....she is fine with the usual neighborhood crew. I'm sure someone here will have some great advice for you.


Thanks Joanne! 
It does seem like a good sign that Lacie likes the neighborhood gang.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> It took awhile. He would get the bed with one of them, but they would move! Now they'll snuggle together. It did take awhile for them to be comfortable with him. He still gives the all "The Business!" but they aren't so intimidated by him now.


Thanks Deb! This gives me some hope that things will improve.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My girls often fight among themselves. Abbey and Ava....and Ava and Mona Lisa. huh...Ava seems to be the common link...:innocent:

It happens more and more.....they all squable when someone comes into the house!!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus and Grace are both somewhat mellow. They both can have spunky moments... 

They both go through moments of "don't look at me, touch me, or breathe in my direction"! And we have had a few noisy squabbles.

I do think adopting any dog is an adjustment period. Even if you didn't have other dogs, it would be an adjustment.

But this is sort of like blending families....so it will take time. I think it usually takes about 6-9 months, sometimes a year. But you will start noticing more good moments. Especially since you are so committed and have a specialist in there with you.

I think Bunny has to adjust to your life just as you all have to adjust to her. She will start to mellow a bit, may still always be a higher energy dog than your other two, but you will all find your happy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I did board and train in my home. For most of the time spent in the house, I kept the dogs separated by a gate. It simply was not fair to my personal dogs to have their home taken over by rude, obnoxious other dogs. Give them plenty of time apart from the little turd. Keep up with your training and increase her exercise. Consider day care a couple days a week to get her out of the house and give the other dogs a break. Use food puzzle toys to keep her occupied while she's gated separately.


----------



## Sandybaby (Nov 6, 2013)

jmm said:


> I did board and train in my home. For most of the time spent in the house, I kept the dogs separated by a gate. It simply was not fair to my personal dogs to have their home taken over by rude, obnoxious other dogs. Give them plenty of time apart from the little turd. Keep up with your training and increase her exercise. Consider day care a couple days a week to get her out of the house and give the other dogs a break. Use food puzzle toys to keep her occupied while she's gated separately.


But isn't that a little harsh considering Bunnie is newly adopted? I mean unless there is actual aggression shouldn't there be a way of having them adjust to each other without all out separation and singling out? Wouldn't it be like creating two packs instead of one? Eventually Bunnie and the other dogs will have to adapt to each other. I'm interested in this topic because I am awaiting a new Maltese baby in December. I have another small dog, Sandy, who is a year old and I am a little concerned at how they will both get along. Sandy is a happy go lucky sort who is very very dog and people friendly. I worry more about Sandy overwhelming the new puppy with her friendliness but I am also on guard to the possibility of there being some jealousy involved. I want them both to be comfortable. I am hoping that I will be the one to create the boundaries so that both know what kind of interaction is acceptable. I would hate to think I would have to separate them with gates.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> My girls often fight among themselves. Abbey and Ava....and Ava and Mona Lisa. huh...Ava seems to be the common link...:innocent:
> 
> It happens more and more.....they all squable when someone comes into the house!!!!


Everyone wants to be the center of attention!
Sounds normal to me!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Gus and Grace are both somewhat mellow. They both can have spunky moments...
> 
> They both go through moments of "don't look at me, touch me, or breathe in my direction"! And we have had a few noisy squabbles.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tori - that makes sense that it is like blending two families. I honestly wasn't expecting such a long adjustment period!
I guess I have always been blessed with "easy" dogs who go along without a problem.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

jmm said:


> I did board and train in my home. For most of the time spent in the house, I kept the dogs separated by a gate. It simply was not fair to my personal dogs to have their home taken over by rude, obnoxious other dogs. Give them plenty of time apart from the little turd. Keep up with your training and increase her exercise. Consider day care a couple days a week to get her out of the house and give the other dogs a break. Use food puzzle toys to keep her occupied while she's gated separately.


Thanks Jackie! I appreciate your advice very much.
I initially called the trainer/behaviorist because I felt that it wasn't fair to Daisy and Max, just as you said. She has said the same thing about separating Bunnie and giving them some time without her. She also is going to put me with touch with a colleague who is a trainer who does daycare and playgroups out of her house, so hopefully we can do that sometimes also. Bunnie screeches when she is alone, even if she can see us, so we are working on that too.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sandybaby said:


> But isn't that a little harsh considering Bunnie is newly adopted? I mean unless there is actual aggression shouldn't there be a way of having them adjust to each other without all out separation and singling out? Wouldn't it be like creating two packs instead of one? Eventually Bunnie and the other dogs will have to adapt to each other. I'm interested in this topic because I am awaiting a new Maltese baby in December. I have another small dog, Sandy, who is a year old and I am a little concerned at how they will both get along. Sandy is a happy go lucky sort who is very very dog and people friendly. I worry more about Sandy overwhelming the new puppy with her friendliness but I am also on guard to the possibility of there being some jealousy involved. I want them both to be comfortable. I am hoping that I will be the one to create the boundaries so that both know what kind of interaction is acceptable. I would hate to think I would have to separate them with gates.


I sort of felt the same way initially - that I should not separate them. I wanted them all to be able to co-exist in the same room. Most of the time they do, but sometimes Bunnie is just a brat. She is "aggressive" not in a meanspirited way, but in a very pushy, face biting way. It is her way of trying to get Daisy and Max to play, and they do not like it one bit. I came to the realization that, as Jackie said, it just is not fair to them to have to put up with it. I was hoping that they would work it out, but they haven't yet. I am hoping that this is short term, until Bunnie is better trained and gets a little older. The behaviorist said it really is her age and lack of training and that it will get better.
I think that your situation is very different. We had Daisy first, and got Max when Daisy was about six months old. We have never had to separate them. They play and wrestle together but never, ever have not gotten along. You are getting to start from scratch with a new puppy, right? (Congratulations, by the way! ). Bunnie is from a shelter, and her family had turned her in at 4 months old. She has all kinds of bad habits that we are trying to undo. You will have the ability to teach your puppy good behavior as she grows. You already have Sandy, who sounds like a great dog, and the new puppy will learn from her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Kathleen said:


> I sort of felt the same way initially - that I should not separate them. I wanted them all to be able to co-exist in the same room. Most of the time they do, but sometimes Bunnie is just a brat. She is "aggressive" not in a meanspirited way, but in a very pushy, face biting way. It is her way of trying to get Daisy and Max to play, and they do not like it one bit. I came to the realization that, as Jackie said, it just is not fair to them to have to put up with it. I was hoping that they would work it out, but they haven't yet. I am hoping that this is short term, until Bunnie is better trained and gets a little older. The behaviorist said it really is her age and lack of training and that it will get better.
> I think that your situation is very different. We had Daisy first, and got Max when Daisy was about six months old. We have never had to separate them. They play and wrestle together but never, ever have not gotten along. You are getting to start from scratch with a new puppy, right? (Congratulations, by the way! ). Bunnie is from a shelter, and her family had turned her in at 4 months old. She has all kinds of bad habits that we are trying to undo. You will have the ability to teach your puppy good behavior as she grows. You already have Sandy, who sounds like a great dog, and the new puppy will learn from her.


Kathleen--You hit the nail on the head here. I also had a 2 yr old Maltese and added a 5 mo old puppy easily. No problems as with Bunny. I think it depends on the dog, age and previous home. I think it helps both Bunny to get over her separation anxiety and your two to use a gate. Over time Bunny will gain independence and yours will want to play with her more. It's not easy getting everyone trained and secure with each other. I have seen many times where owners with good intentions try to blend certain dogs that aren't ready too quickly and it's detrimental to the training. When I added the puppy, it took couple weeks for Sammie to understand he was going to be sharing me with another dog. But because she was a very calm puppy, Sammie was able to relax and play with her. As Jackie suggested, I like idea of a gate. I think a change in home is hard on some dogs, even older puppies. Also maybe the trainer can use your dogs to help train Bunny. 

Good luck to you Kathleen, your such a good Mommy. :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Kathleen--You hit the nail on the head here. I also had a 2 yr old Maltese and added a 5 mo old puppy easily. No problems as with Bunny. I think it depends on the dog, age and previous home. I think it helps both Bunny to get over her separation anxiety and your two to use a gate. Over time Bunny will gain independence and yours will want to play with her more. It's not easy getting everyone trained and secure with each other. I have seen many times where owners with good intentions try to blend certain dogs that aren't ready too quickly and it's detrimental to the training. When I added the puppy, it took couple weeks for Sammie to understand he was going to be sharing me with another dog. But because she was a very calm puppy, Sammie was able to relax and play with her. As Jackie suggested, I like idea of a gate. I think a change in home is hard on some dogs, even older puppies. Also maybe the trainer can use your dogs to help train Bunny.
> 
> Good luck to you Kathleen, your such a good Mommy. :wub:


Thank you Kandis!
I hope that I am not making others nervous with my tales of Bunnie the terror! She had learned a lot of bad habits that other new puppies would not have.
Actually, Daisy went up to her and did a little play bow this morning, which is a really good sign


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Kathleen said:


> Thank you Kandis!
> I hope that I am not making others nervous with my tales of Bunnie the terror! She had learned a lot of bad habits that other new puppies would not have.
> Actually, Daisy went up to her and did a little play bow this morning, which is a really good sign


That's great. :thumbsup: I suspect your not alone to some degree. Many have opened this informative thread. I feel bad for Bunny but other two need to have their happy home too. You don't want them changing. That gate will help. They prob be more interested in her then. Maybe some games with you in her pen with the 3 (?). I'm no trainer so ask first. :HistericalSmiley: I remember a neighbor that added a little rescue (very wild Yorkie Terrier mix) and her Yorkie turned kinda mean. She never got any help though. I don't think they bit each other but did a lot of hiding or growling. :w00t:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Such an important topic... I was so on edge when we added Lisa to our family, we had had Ozzie for a year (we adopted him when he was about 2) because she was very playful and would antagonize Ozzie... then I realized they were just playing, but Ozzie will growl and seem to get very aggressive/annoyed, so sometimes I don't know if he likes it or not... but then when they are calm they are just so cute together, I hope it is like that for your 3 as well! 

I would definitely continue with the trainer, but like someone else said, try to have them all 3 together as much as you can to bond them so they get along... maybe have more treats and toys involved? I don't have the best advice, but I hope some others here do and that things get better for you! I felt that after several months that we truly made the right decision in adding a 2nd


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is not fair for other dogs to be tortured and no, not all dogs get along as a pack. Wild dogs do not form static packs. It is not natural for unrelated dogs to be forced together. Forcing the matter usually ends up in bloody dog fights (or even dead dogs). I wouldn't recommend it without careful supervision from a trained professional. Never force dogs to interact.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Kathleen, I am so sorry! I know first hand terriers are just totally different dogs from our malts, and they do live life at a different speed. Our next door neighbors have a border terrier and she and Steve LOVE to play, but she plays ROUGH. Fortunately he is a big boy, and he has figured out ways to let her wear herself out (she runs in wide circles around him while he sits and watches her). And he absolutely loves it. But she is high octane and tenacious, totally different temperament than our malts. I'm not sure how to foster a better relationship, maybe you could take her to a dog park to let her get some of that energy out? I have found that the neighbors terrier does calm down inside the house eventually, but she seems to be either on or off.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree they should have bonding time. Maybe group training, walks, and games.

But I also think the suggestion of daycare is a good idea.

It would help teach Bunny some more social skills, which it sounds like she lacked as a young pup, and maybe help tame some of her high energy if she is running around all day a few days a week.

I know when Gus was in daycare they worked with them on basic training. Nothing serious but always asked the dogs to sit or settle or be quiet.... so it was a good thing.

I just want to say that you are not alone. Sadly, this is a big reason why many adoptees are returned to the shelter 

People *don't* expect that it will be a "blending of families".... I'm so glad Courtney responded because I thought of Ozzie and Lisa when you posted this.

I know things will get better. It just takes time.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Kathleen, I am so sorry! I know first hand terriers are just totally different dogs from our malts, and they do live life at a different speed. Our next door neighbors have a border terrier and she and Steve LOVE to play, but she plays ROUGH. Fortunately he is a big boy, and he has figured out ways to let her wear herself out (she runs in wide circles around him while he sits and watches her). And he absolutely loves it. But she is high octane and tenacious, totally different temperament than our malts. I'm not sure how to foster a better relationship, maybe you could take her to a dog park to let her get some of that energy out? I have found that the neighbors terrier does calm down inside the house eventually, but she seems to be either on or off.


Celeta-that sounds just like the terrier mix my neighbor adopted. Poor thing never stopped, wasn't his fault, as she was his first real home at 1 yr. Your right he lived at a different speed. I could never have kept up. :blink: Sometimes it is what it is. Just different personalities, energy levels and not a good fit. You work on the issues, but it is something each owner has to work out for their family and pets.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

It is a really bad fit. She is just too high energy and aggressive for them. We can work on more training and keeping them separate, but Daisy and Max are miserable with her here.
She has been here for four months, and we have been working with a behaviorist the whole time. First, the one from the shelter, and then one in our home.
Daisy was a happy waggy little dog, full of fun. Now she is nervous and hides under the couch.
Max was an easygoing quiet little guy. Now he always seems mad -barking at nothing and marking Bunnie's toys and beds.
Maybe with more training her behavior will get better and they will accept her, I just dont know. What if they stay unhappy? How long do we try? It is not right for them to be unhappy permanently. But we adopted her and we have an obligation to make it work.
I just dont know what to do.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you contact the rescue and let them know?

They may be able to find her a more suitable fit....


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Kathleen said:


> It is a really bad fit. She is just too high energy and aggressive for them. We can work on more training and keeping them separate, but Daisy and Max are miserable with her here.
> She has been here for four months, and we have been working with a behaviorist the whole time. First, the one from the shelter, and then one in our home.
> Daisy was a happy waggy little dog, full of fun. Now she is nervous and hides under the couch.
> Max was an easygoing quiet little guy. Now he always seems mad -barking at nothing and marking Bunnie's toys and beds.
> ...


Kathleen-Meeting your obligations of adoption does not mean it work. It is whether you want to continue status-quo if not. I agree with Tori, start with the agency about all this. Maybe ask about finding her a single pet home. I have a friend in lab rescue and I know from her how tricky it is finding a right fit.
I know this is a sad situation for you, with one you want to help and 2 that are miserable.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You have gotten some great responses. Let's look at this from Bunnie's perspective. 

She was in a home where I'm sure she loved her human family. But, she wasn't given the proper guidelines so she likely heard "Bad Girl. Bad Dog. NO NO NO." And, at the age of four months, she was dumped at a shelter. I can't even begin to describe how sad that is.

Now she is in a new home. And she is starting to love her new family - human and fluffs. But she is very scared. The only behaviors she really knows are making her new family unhappy. She doesn't know what she is supposed to do, and she is likely afraid that she will again be dumped. I realize this is attribution, but after being around rescue dogs and seeing their behavior, I know that they are nervous and afraid.

I would suggest that you continue to work with the behaviorist and really step up the positive reinforcement, especially when you see appropriate interaction with Daisy and Max. The more Bunnie knows that playing nice with them will get her a reward (praise and sometimes a cookie) the more she will do it. 

Doggy daycare is a great outlet for her energy, so if you can do that a couple of times a week that would be great. And, depending on how all of that goes, you might check with a holistic vet on diet and supplements for anxiety and nervousness, as that is likely a contributing factor to her behavior.

If that doesn't work, or if the stress is just too much on you, Max and Daisy, the most loving thing to do is to re-home Bunnie. I would suggest, however, that a rescue with foster homes is far preferable to a shelter, as taking her back to a shelter would simply make things worse for Bunnie. At this age she needs to learn how to behave in a home setting, not simply sit in a cage at a shelter. 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

maggieh said:


> You have gotten some great responses. Let's look at this from Bunnie's perspective.
> 
> She was in a home where I'm sure she loved her human family. But, she wasn't given the proper guidelines so she likely heard "Bad Girl. Bad Dog. NO NO NO." And, at the age of four months, she was dumped at a shelter. I can't even begin to describe how sad that is.
> 
> ...


Thanks Maggie - I really appreciate your perspective.
I hadn't thought of Bunnie as being afraid - she is so bold and pushy! But, I am sure you are right. Underneath it all, she is probably scared. Luckily, she doesn't seem afraid of us, and is very anxious to please and responds very well to positive training. Thank you for sharing this. I am looking at her with new eyes. Do you have any tips for making her feel more safe and secure?

The behaviorist has referred us to a certified trainer who does doggie day care in her home, and I have contacted her to see if we can do a playgroup/training combo visit a couple of days a week. Maybe she can learn to play nicely if she plays with other dogs who aren't so scared. I just wish that I could figure out a way to help Daisy and Max not be so scared of her. So far, the only answer has been to keep them separate.

Thanks everyone for the feedback! We are still trying everything possible!


----------

